# b.g.o and DNSSEC issues ?

## toralf

Sometimes I do get :

```
$ wget https://588460.bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=440210

--2016-07-09 22:06:27--  https://588460.bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=440210

Resolving 588460.bugs.gentoo.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.

wget: unable to resolve host address ‘588460.bugs.gentoo.org’

```

After few attempts (from my desktop at home and my server, hosted at the lcoation of my ISP) it works.

Devs didn't had have problems if asked in IRC channel. Therefore I do wonder if such hickups have something to do with my switch to DNSSEC ?

----------

## krinn

The error seems clear for me, it's not that you have a problem to contact the host, it's a problem to resolve the host address.

You should note that the error type is temporary failure, while inability to contact dns server should gave you unknown host.

----------

